# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi >  Sluzbena mejl adresa udruge

## MirelaG

Službeni mail Udruge je *roda@roda.hr*  (umjesto roditeljirode@net.hr)

----------


## TeddyBearz

Kako to da je na portalu još stara mail adresa?  :?

----------

